# I am from Russia.Help me please...



## Maxa2012 (Aug 3, 2013)

Dear soapmakers . I shall open my on-line and off-line shop with the ingredients for homemaking soap and cream at the end of October.
And I want to sell the fragrances for soap  from your country only,because  it is the best fragrances I used.( I also used fragrances of England,France,Germany,Lathviya,Russia)
Can you help me,please?
Where can I buy (on-line ) the fragrances  for sale  with strong scent which will be holding for the long time ? I found two internet-shops with  the fragrances with good price( I think they are the producers of the fragrances)  ,but I don't know it quality.I am worry  about all very much,because it will be the beginning of my selling and I,of course,want many and good buyers.Hope you help me.Thanks and  excuse me for big text and  bad english.
e-mail: mzmagr (at) mail (dot) ru


----------



## Hazel (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello,

Your English is fine so don't be concerned about it. Who are the suppliers you've found online? People may be able to give advice on these companies and the fragrances. 

Also, I edited your email address because we ask people not to post them in order to deter spammers. It's still there if people want to contact you but they can also contact you on the private messaging system of this forum. I'd prefer people to respond to your post on this thread because any information may help other people.

How long have you been making soap? We like to encourage people to make enough batches to ensure they have created a high quality product. As has been mentioned in previous discussions, you don't want to hurt your chances of building a successful business by starting too quickly. 

Good luck with your business! :grin:


----------



## MooreThanBags (Aug 3, 2013)

I buy fragrance oils from VA Candle on Ebay that are skin safe. My customers like them and they hold their fragrance well.


----------



## Maxa2012 (Aug 4, 2013)

Good day .Thanks a lot for your answers.

I found Natur's Garden and Wellingtonfragrance.

As for me:I began to make soap and lotions one year ago,but 7 months before I only read  the theory about it,spoke with soapmakers and tryed to make anything myself.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Aug 4, 2013)

Bramble Berry ships to Russia. Please read their international shipping policy. There is a $75 limit for Russia due to customs. They have some wonderful fragrances. I love Moonlight Pomegranate. You can visit them at www.brambleberry.com

Good luck in your search! 

I recently saw another online store that ships worldwide but I can't recall which one at the moment.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Aug 4, 2013)

www.naturesgardencandles.com

They ship worldwide too.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 4, 2013)

hi there, and welcome! www.sweetcakes.com has excellent soap fragrances. www.brambleberry.com is also very good.

very good reference information of how fragrances behave in soap.  this is a fragrange oil review forum: http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/


----------



## Hazel (Aug 5, 2013)

Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals ship international. http://rusticescentuals.com/ 

I haven't tried their FOs in soap but I've been really happy with them in wax tarts. Maybe someone else can make suggestions for soap. There is a   Fragrance Oil Chart which may be helpful for you except it doesn't have much about Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals on it.

Are you sure you want to buy from the US? I'd think the shipping would be very expensive. I know people have mentioned suppliers in Great Britain and Europe but the only one I can think of is http://www.gracefruit.com/


----------



## Maxa2012 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot for help  to all who answer .My best regards for you.

I bought fragrance oils from VA Candle on Ebay.

And what do you think about http://www.purebodyoil.com/?
Is anybody used this oils?What is the quality?

As for the price of shipping:if the price of the shipping is like on VA Candle on Ebay or as on purebodyoil.com -it is good for me.

The FOs from the USA  are more better then the FOs from Great Britain.

And I find the site which may be interesting for you: http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com


----------



## Hazel (Aug 8, 2013)

That site looks like it's selling fragrances already blended into oils. You don't want fragrances in oil. You'll want _*just *_the fragrance oils. I recommend using reputable suppliers like the ones already listed in the previous posts.

If they are selling straight fragrance oils, I still wouldn't recommend them because of the prices.


----------



## Maxa2012 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello Hazel.
Thanks a lot for your comments and  for a Fragrance Oil Chart.
 As for http://rusticescentuals.com/ ,
I couldn't create my profile ,because  there is no my country in the
colomn of countries in the form.I wrote and asked them about it.
But they ,perhaps,don't  send to Russia.Waiting for the answer....


----------



## Koshka (Aug 9, 2013)

Привет! Если честно, то большинство компаний перекупают отдушки у поставщиков, и очень сложно найти запахи хорошего качества. Попробуй lebermuth.com Если нужна какая то помощь, пиши в личку, я смогу тебе помочь или с заказом или с советом 

Удачи!

Translation:

Hi, to tell you the truth, it's hard to find a company that carries undiluted oils. I would recommend lebermuth.com. If you need any help, PM me and I'll help you out with ordering or will advise you.

Good luck!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 9, 2013)

Maxa2012 said:


> Hello Hazel.
> Thanks a lot for your comments and  for a Fragrance Oil Chart.
> As for http://rusticescentuals.com/ ,
> I couldn't create my profile ,because  there is no my country in the
> ...



You're welcome but I wish I could have helped more. Hopefully, they will be willing to ship to you if you decide you want to try them. As I said earlier, I haven't used their FOs in soap but I can recommend some if you ever decide to make wax tarts. 

I saw Koshka mentioned Lebermuth which I had forgotten about since I don't order from them. Please be sure if you do go with Lebermuth that all the fragrances are skin safe (recommended for soap). Not all of their fragrances are cosmetic grade. Of course, this also goes for all other suppliers. You don't want to order fragrances and find out some aren't manufactured for soap and body products.


----------

